# 2021 Jamis Komodo 29



## nobody special (Jun 21, 2019)

I found near zero info online when I was looking. Let me know if you have any questions about them. It arrived on Saturday night and I've put about 15 miles on it so far. Wheelbase is a bunch longer than my 2019 Commencal Meta AM v4.2 27.5, but the reach is not too much longer. Liking it so far but may have to swap the 50mm stem for a 35mm.


----------



## StreetCav (May 7, 2019)

Very nice bike, enjoy it.


----------



## wesssss (Mar 11, 2018)

looks like a great bike! 
how does it ride? comfy or stiff? 
did you swap stem length like you mentioned?


----------



## nobody special (Jun 21, 2019)

wesssss said:


> looks like a great bike!
> how does it ride? comfy or stiff?
> did you swap stem length like you mentioned?


Sorry forgot to reply the other day. I've been happy with it. Its a hardtail, I can't really tell if it is soft or stiff, much of that stuff I think is just internet lore. I did not swap the stem, I just slid the seat all the way forward instead and it fits fine now. The Komodo 29 climbs very well and handles very well but compared to my 27.5 Commencal Meta AM v4.2 with coil shock, it is a completely different bike. I don't try to ride Komodo 29 the same way as the Meta, the hardtail for me is a bad weather or easy/flow trails or family riding type of bike. I at first thought the fork was going to be extremely lousy, and it is definitely not as good as the Lyrik or Pike on the other bikes, but overall I'm happy with the 35 Silver for what I use the bike for.


----------

